

Ask HN: What came first: the hacker or the program? - vail130

In other words, do you define hackers by what they do or how they think/act?
======
brk
Assuming you mean the positive sense of 'hacker', the basic concept predates
computer software. The MIT model railroad club is the best example off the top
of my head.

------
steventruong
Think and act

------
seiji
It's a fun question to ask yourself. "If I was born 100 years ago, what would
I be doing?"

Hackers have always existed. The difference is now we have the ability to
amplify our creativity through technology. The end result is what we've seen
over the past 60 years: people rapidly building on other people's ideas,
generating accelerating technologies, returns, and wealth along the way.

